# Elektronikas pamati >  Par pastūžiem

## abidox

Interesanti būtu uzzināt no kāda šinīs lietās ļoti zinoša kā būtu ja dotajai shēmai


veiktu izmaiņas lai varētu likt gala pakāpē tikai n-p-n tranzistorus?


Jautājums: vai šadi izmainot shēmu tā darbosies? un ja nē tad kāpēc? un kādas izmaiņas būtu nepieciešamas lai tā strādātu.

Taisos būvēt "tranzistoru kapsēu" ir pieejami KT819, KT805, KT814 un KT815 tranzistori. Vēl ir P308. Ieejas traņi jāskatās kādi ir.

Apskatīšos, kas no ārzemju traņiem man ir pieejams (kautkad nākošnedēļ)

P.S. ja šitādu manevru izdara simulācījas programmā shēma strādā.

P.P.S. reāli šito lietu vajag taisīt nedaudz citai shēmai, bet shēma ir ļoti līdzīga šai (bikucīt vienkāršāka un ar citiem nomināliem un ārzemju traņiem)

----------


## defs

Tak sameklē netā shēmu ar vienādiem izejas tranzistoriem-nebūs galva jālauza un jāmokās līdz palaidīsi.

----------


## Isegrim

Kaspich: FAIL!!!
Nafig jaattīsta murgainas idejas? Ja savā šūblādē atrodi kādu vecu krāmu, uzreiz nav jācenšas no tā izgatavot pastiprinātāju. Normāli ir sākt ar labu, stabili darbojošos shēmu un tad gādāt projektam komponentus.

----------


## Didzis

Es arī neredzu jēgu būvet shēmu pēc novecojušām tehnoloģijām. Jā, pirms gadiem četrdesmit, kad nebija PNP jaudīgu tranzistoru, bet mūsdienās nafig to vajag Cik tad štrunta tie izejas traņi maksā. Vārdu sakot, noraksti tos krievulaiku krājumus un ņem normālus tranzistorus.

----------


## Delfins

Es tieši šito shēmu skolas laikā mēģināju salikt, nesanāca, 818/819 aizgāja uz kapsētu. Varbūt kāds bug-s platē bija... k-kur vēl mētājās salodēta plate, jāparbauda un jāpieliek tikai 818/819 traņi.

----------


## abidox

diemžēl internetā atrodamajās - pat vienkāršākajās shēmās ir paredzēts izmantot tranzistorus, kurus sadzīves tehnikā (monitori, magnetofoni u.c. iekārtas) neizmanto. Krievu detaļas interesē tāpēc, ka vienkārši ir tā pavairāk kasītē un bija man viens labs - tiešām labs pastūzis ar minētajiem traņiem izejā un darobjās ļoti stabili arī ar pārkāršanu nebīja problēmas un skanēja arī labi vienīgi tika nokūpināts (gadījās īsais tumbas vadam pie štekera un nebija aizsardzības) - palikusi vairs tikai viena izeja. un nesaprotu, ko visi krituši uz komplementāraijiem pāriem.


... Un tā arī neviens nepateica vai veicot šāda veida izmaiņas shēma strādās.

Jautāšu izvērsti, bet konkrēti:

Ja kāda pastūža (ar komplementāro pāri izejā) veic šāda veida izmaiņas - vai shēma tad strādās?

P.S. teorētiski būtu jāstrādā un simulācījas programmā tā arī notiek.

----------


## abidox

> Kaspich: FAIL!!!
> Nafig jaattīsta murgainas idejas? Ja savā šūblādē atrodi kādu vecu krāmu, uzreiz nav jācenšas no tā izgatavot pastiprinātāju. Normāli ir sākt ar labu, stabili darbojošos shēmu un tad gādāt projektam komponentus.


  Pimēram?

----------


## abidox

Nu tā! 
Shēma,kuru taisos taisīt ir šāda:


izmainot iegūvu šādu:


Shēmu atradu internetā (labas atsauksmes - itkā esot ļoti stabila un neprasa regulēšanu) izejā gan oriģinālā ir domāi darlingtoni, bet pēc datašīta izveidoju ekvivalentu. Simulācījā shēma strād, bet, kā būs dabā?

----------


## ansius

eu, tev tiešām nepielec? beidz murgot pat aizvietošanām un padomju detaļām... http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm lūdzu darbojas un ir labs apraksts klāt, detaļās nekādu eksotiku, kaut gan ieteku vispirms uzbūvē čipampu un tad ķeries diskrētajiem klāt...

----------


## abidox

Tagad atmetīsim visus krievu analogus u.t.t.

Vai shēma veicot tādas izmaiņas strādās?

P.S. simulācījai īpaši neticu

----------


## ansius

te kāds gaišreģis ir? tev takš tur nav pat neviena tranzistora modeļa

----------


## Isegrim

Šo elementu bāzi - 802/803/805/807/808 - brūķējām dēļ dzelzs aizkara; cits nekas nebija pieejams. Ja vajadzēja "uzcelt" nokautu "importu" ar 2N3055, bijām laimīgi, ja kāds militārists atsvieda plati/bloku ar Teslas KD503 (analogs izrādījās) no mācību lidmašīnu rezerves komplektiem. Par parametru izkliedi jau esmu izrakstījies - no vesela iepakojuma sanāca ne vairāk par diviem _matched pair_. Pērkot veikalā tranzistoru par 7 rbļ. un 50 kap., varēja garantēti tikai sūdu nopirkt. Labi, ja pārdevējs ļāva ar testeri pabakstīt... Vai tu tiešām tici, ka tavā kastītē būs labi eksemplāri aizglabājušies? No šādiem krājumiem labi, ja remontu vajadzībām kas izmantojams.

----------


## abidox

Vispār jau kastītē visi ir "бу" - izlodēts no dažādiem aparātiem. no pieredzes saku VEGA 108 pastiprinātājā oriģinālā ir KT805 - kad taisīju jaudīgāku mainīju pret KT819 (uz dullo) un viss bīja OK

----------


## Jurkins

Hmm... nu šai shēmai "matched pair"? Da kāda velna pēc? Tak liekam vienalga kādus (protams atbilstošus - ne jau izejā KT315) krievu tranzistorus. Visklasiskākā no visklasiskākajām un, cik jau nu var būt vienkārša, tranzistoru pastiprinātāju shēmām.  Tikai tā, kā Tev uzzīmēts, mierstrāvas nebūs. Līdz ar to būs "kāpnīte". Nu toties problēmu ar radiatora temperatūru nebūs  :: . Un vēl, iespējams, shēma "svilpos" un ieslēdzot aizsvilpos ar nelabu smaku, jo korekcijas nav, bet pastiprinājumi pakāpēm varētu būt diezgan lieli. 
Un simulatoriem Tu netici veltīgi.

Jā, un, starp citu, no diviem nodegušiem samsung CRT var uztaisīt pastūzi ar mosfetiem galos, protams, ne jau 400W   ::

----------


## osscar

nu nez, kvazi komp jau tiešām,  ir oldskools baigais....un prasta...nekāds baigais hi-fi tas nebūs. Tad jau labāk kaut to pašu P3A uzcep...

----------


## tornislv

Ja reiz afftars ir mazohists, lai tak uz krievu traņiem UKU 020 galu provē uztaisīt  ::  tur kā reizi npn bija galā...

----------


## Jurkins

Kāds Hi-Fi? Šitā tak ir visprastākā shēma pilnīgam iesācējam. Tur nekādas šķirbas nav kvazi vai šiklai vai darlingtoni. Skanēs viņa bik sūdīgāk kā VEF-Sigma  :: .
Ir divi varianti:
1. Cilvēks grib apgūt elektroniku. Viss štokos - ar šito var sākt būvēt pastūžus, un var arī uz vecām krievu detaļām.
2. Cilvēks grib šo pastūzi klausīties. Nu absolūti garām. Paši ziniet, ko Kaspich teiktu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tu šai shēmai dabūsi THD zem procenta, būsi varonis - uz priekšu! 
Paštudīrē kaut Škriteku - sapratīsi, ka ar štruntiem nav jāņemas.

Vispār jocīgi tie jaunuļi - ņemas ar kaut kādām "Ilgām", veciem tranzistoriem utml. Vienam jauneklim piedāvāju nemocīties un paņemt ejošu UKU-020 galu par piečuku. Kad uzzināja, ka pašam barošana jāpieliek, pazuda...

----------


## abidox

> Hmm... nu šai shēmai "matched pair"? Da kāda velna pēc? Tak liekam vienalga kādus (protams atbilstošus - ne jau izejā KT315) krievu tranzistorus. Visklasiskākā no visklasiskākajām un, cik jau nu var būt vienkārša, tranzistoru pastiprinātāju shēmām.  Tikai tā, kā Tev uzzīmēts, mierstrāvas nebūs. Līdz ar to būs "kāpnīte". Nu toties problēmu ar radiatora temperatūru nebūs . Un vēl, iespējams, shēma "svilpos" un ieslēdzot aizsvilpos ar nelabu smaku, jo korekcijas nav, bet pastiprinājumi pakāpēm varētu būt diezgan lieli. 
> Un simulatoriem Tu netici veltīgi.
> 
> Jā, un, starp citu, no diviem nodegušiem samsung CRT var uztaisīt pastūzi ar mosfetiem galos, protams, ne jau 400W


 
Cik saprotu pret svilpošanu RC ķedītes vajadzēs likt

----------


## abidox

> Hmm... nu šai shēmai "matched pair"? Da kāda velna pēc? Tak liekam vienalga kādus (protams atbilstošus - ne jau izejā KT315) krievu tranzistorus. Visklasiskākā no visklasiskākajām un, cik jau nu var būt vienkārša, tranzistoru pastiprinātāju shēmām.  Tikai tā, kā Tev uzzīmēts, mierstrāvas nebūs. Līdz ar to būs "kāpnīte". Nu toties problēmu ar radiatora temperatūru nebūs . Un vēl, iespējams, shēma "svilpos" un ieslēdzot aizsvilpos ar nelabu smaku, jo korekcijas nav, bet pastiprinājumi pakāpēm varētu būt diezgan lieli. 
> Un simulatoriem Tu netici veltīgi.
> 
> Jā, un, starp citu, no diviem nodegušiem samsung CRT var uztaisīt pastūzi ar mosfetiem galos, protams, ne jau 400W


 
Pāris reizes ir gadījies: simulātorā viss bumbās, bet dabā dūmi pa gaisu!!!

----------


## Isegrim

Ir redzēti pastiprinātāji, kam pret villošanos un zvanīšanu visādas "ķēdītes" sakārtas. Augstajā galā sinusoīdas vietā ir trīsstūris...

----------


## Didzis

Simulātors labi noder automātikas ķēdes. Kādu termometru uztaisīt, vai lo ģiskās mikrenes saslēgt, bet zemfrekvencē nu neks sprātīgs nesanāk. Kaut vai tās pašas ģenerācījas dēļ. Neviens simulātors nevar paredzēt, kur Tu zemesvadu pie šasījas pieliksi, kur vadus nepareizi vienu otram blakus noliksi, vai vēl kādu muļķību sastrādāsi   ::  . Vajag lodēt, nevis čakarēties ar datorprogramām. Mūziku ta simulātors meāk nospēlēt   ::

----------


## abidox

> Simulātors labi noder automātikas ķēdes. Kādu termometru uztaisīt, vai lo ģiskās mikrenes saslēgt, bet zemfrekvencē nu neks sprātīgs nesanāk. Kaut vai tās pašas ģenerācījas dēļ. Neviens simulātors nevar paredzēt, kur Tu zemesvadu pie šasījas pieliksi, kur vadus nepareizi vienu otram blakus noliksi, vai vēl kādu muļķību sastrādāsi   . Vajag lodēt, nevis čakarēties ar datorprogramām. Mūziku ta simulātors meāk nospēlēt


 
tad jau tik jālodē augšā un jāskatās, kā iznāks. Principā galvenais jau ir iedziļināties pastiprinātāja darbības principos un saprast ko katra detaļa dara un kādiem jābūt detaļu nomināliem (R un C galvenokārt)

----------


## Jurkins

Nu nav tik traki ar tiem simulatoriem. Protams, ja Tu domā, ka saslēgsi pastūža shēmu ar tieši tādiem nomināliem kā simulatorā, ieskaitot gala pakāpes mierstrāvas regulēšanas ķēdi  ::  , tad visticamāk, ka būs uguns bumba nevis pastūzis. Vēl ļoti daudz kas ir no modeļiem atkarīgs. Bet nu +/- simulatorā var pat diezgan eleganti korekcijas ķēdes saslēgt. Protams, atkal ir spēkā iepriekšminētais - nominālus gluži par bībeles patiesību pieņemt nevajag.

nu ja, nu ja, RC ķēdītes, citreiz pietiek ar C, tikai jāierubijās, kur tās ķēdītes likt, citādi sanāks vēl labāks ģenerators nekā bez RC ķēdītes.

----------


## osscar

abidox,  virtuālais alus no tevis - uzmetu simā  šito . ar stock lētajām plašai tautas masai pieejamām detaļām.- BC signāla traņi, BD draiveri, izejā - lētie Tipi.  tiesa tipus uz 36V nevajag labāk kurināt. bet simam der.

offsets - 30mV +-, miera strāva -90 mA. Tuvu klipam - THD - skat - bildi. ieejā 1 V . Pastiprinājums - 27dB.
Nezinu zemais THD moš dēļ modernajām diodēm ? trepes nav. Pat pie zemas izejas jaudas.

----------


## osscar

bildi nogrieza, 

Harmonic	Frequency	 Fourier 	Normalized	 Phase  	Normalized
 Number 	  [Hz]   	Component	 Component	[degree]	Phase [deg]
    1   	1.000e+03	2.425e+01	1.000e+00	    0.61°	    0.00°
    2   	2.000e+03	2.917e-03	1.203e-04	  128.69°	  128.08°
    3   	3.000e+03	3.356e-04	1.384e-05	  114.36°	  113.75°
    4   	4.000e+03	7.737e-04	3.191e-05	  178.57°	  177.96°
    5   	5.000e+03	6.359e-04	2.623e-05	  173.26°	  172.66°
    6   	6.000e+03	5.464e-04	2.253e-05	 -175.74°	 -176.35°
    7   	7.000e+03	2.873e-04	1.185e-05	  164.34°	  163.73°
    8   	8.000e+03	4.062e-04	1.675e-05	  178.89°	  178.29°
    9   	9.000e+03	1.673e-04	6.899e-06	  165.81°	  165.20°
   10   	1.000e+04	3.226e-04	1.331e-05	 -179.40°	 -180.01°
*Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.013239%*

----------


## Jurkins

osscar, šajā shēmā trepes nebūs. Paskaties taču  - Tev ir divas gala traņu p-n pārejas + divi mazomīgie rezistori un divas diožu p-n pārejas. Diožu p-n pārejām ir stipri mazāki laukumi , tāpēc sprieguma kritums uz tām ir lielāks. Miera strāva sanāk (Ud-Ube)/R. Vari mēģināt paņemt konkrētās diodes un konkrētā traņa raksturlīknes un paskatīties. Iepriekš autors bija zīmējis shēmas, kur diodes šuntēja 3 vai 4 pārejas. Tur būtu trepe, ka bail.
Un Tev ir millera korekcija 68pF - tāpēc "nezvana" - ir snācis noliekt raksturlīkni.

----------


## habitbraker

> abidox,  virtuālais alus no tevis - uzmetu simā  šito . ar stock lētajām plašai tautas masai pieejamām detaļām.- BC signāla traņi, BD draiveri, izejā - lētie Tipi.  tiesa tipus uz 36V nevajag labāk kurināt. bet simam der.
> 
> offsets - 30mV +-, miera strāva -90 mA. Tuvu klipam - THD - skat - bildi. ieejā 1 V . Pastiprinājums - 27dB.
> Nezinu zemais THD moš dēļ modernajām diodēm ? trepes nav. Pat pie zemas izejas jaudas.


 Prieksh kam taas 4 diodes pa labi, kas ar izeju savienotas? Nummurus neredzu.

----------


## osscar

ok, skaidrs. es laikam to pēdējo shēmu uzzīmēju. šo students var salodēt, padalīsies iespaidos kā skan  ::

----------


## osscar

tās diodes nošancē kā dabīgs strāvas ierobežotājs  ::  ja piem. kurina ampu ar 4 omu slodzi.

----------


## habitbraker

> tās diodes nošancē kā dabīgs strāvas ierobežotājs  ja piem. kurina ampu ar 4 omu slodzi.


 sorry par offtopiku, bet kaa vinjas darbojas? RRR pastuuzhos ir redzeets, ka meera spriegumu uz e rezistoriem.

----------


## Jurkins

Ja godīgi, es arī nesaprotu, kāpēc tās 4 diodes tur ir, sevišķi jau divas apakšējās. Droši var viņas izmest. Visas. Neko šamās neierobežos.

----------


## osscar

ja tās izmet - pastūzis neklipo pie 4 omi "mākslīgi" , bet ir iespēja traņus nokurināt. tad tipi toč neder. vai barošana jāsamazina, vai traņi paralēli jāliek....tā protams bez diodēm viss notiek. kā tās tur angliski bija - fly vai catch diodes  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Bet tās divas apakšējās ir caur 50pF kondiķi. Kāds tur "fly"'?

----------


## osscar

nu tur laikam savienojums aizmirsts  ::  original shēmā ?

----------


## habitbraker

> ja tās izmet - pastūzis neklipo pie 4 omi "mākslīgi" , bet ir iespēja traņus nokurināt. tad tipi toč neder. vai barošana jāsamazina, vai traņi paralēli jāliek....tā protams bez diodēm viss notiek. kā tās tur angliski bija - fly vai catch diodes


 varbuut vari iemest asc. failu? vaitad nesanaak ka Uout jaabuut lielaakam par U uz draivera baazes, lai diodes vertos valjaa?

----------


## osscar

vēl iekopē sev standart failu zem program files  spice lib (lai butu mani traņu modeļi)

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies. Patiik meegjinaat saprast lietas   ::

----------


## Jurkins

Patiesībā es nesaprotu, kā šīs diodes var likt klipot ātrāk, kas var likt šīm diodēm atvērties un kaut kādu strāvu novad'īt kaut kur.

----------


## AndrisZ

Oskar, Tev tak ir jau tā shēma ir simulatorā. Parādi kā ar tām diodēm ierobežo strāvu pie zemomīgas slodzes. Nevari parādīt, tad nestāsti pasakas!

----------


## abidox

> Ja tu šai shēmai dabūsi THD zem procenta, būsi varonis - uz priekšu! 
> Paštudīrē kaut Škriteku - sapratīsi, ka ar štruntiem nav jāņemas.
> 
> Vispār jocīgi tie jaunuļi - ņemas ar kaut kādām "Ilgām", veciem tranzistoriem utml. Vienam jauneklim piedāvāju nemocīties un paņemt ejošu UKU-020 galu par piečuku. Kad uzzināja, ka pašam barošana jāpieliek, pazuda...


 Laba grāmaa   ::

----------


## osscar

Ir simulatorā un tās diodes tieši to arī dara, tiesa nesimetriski. ar diodēm pie 4 omi max strāva izejā ap 4.5A  - bez diodēm 7A. Tas ir prastas variants, vēl prasītos divus traņus.
uzmetu versiju ar 2 traņiem  + diodes. šāds variants ar 82K rezistoriem - max strāva izejā pie 4omi - 3.5A. pie 8 omi - kādi 6. Protams te jāpiedzen pēc izejnieku SOA.

----------


## osscar

sorry , ka tik līki sazīmēju - negribējās visu pārzīmēt.

----------


## AndrisZ

No kurienes pēkšņi parādījās tranzistori Q8 un Q9 ?

----------


## osscar

nu tas būtu labāks ierobežotājs, bet kā saka audiofīli - vislabākais ierobežotājs ir nekāds ierobežotājs  ::  Tos traņus pats piezīmēju.

----------


## osscar

lūk bilde ar diodēm - 4 omi 1.2V in. un tas pats bez diodēm.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies par bildeem osscar.

Taisniiba - diodes straadaa. Bet jautaajums - kaa vinjas straadaa?
Skatiijos simulaaciju un kautko vienalga liidz galam nesaprotu. Varbuut paaraak silts?  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Bļin, it kā cita nebūtu, ko darīt  ::  Bet tiku skaidrībā ar tām diodēm. Šajā shēmā tās diodes ir tupuma kalngals. Vot šitā notiek ar interneta shēmām. Viens losis pats neapjēgdams, ko dara, ieliek kaut kādas diodes. Un, protams, ka cilvēciņi iesācēji taisa pakaļ. Šādas diodes drīkst likt, ja iepriekšpēdējai pakāpei ir ierobežota maksimālā strāva. Šeit maksimālā strāva ir ierobežota uz leju. Q3 aktīvās slodzes strāva ir Ubar/(R10 + laikam R11 nevar redzēt).  Negatīvajā pusperiodā, strāvai palielinoties, sprieguma kritums uz R13 pieaug tikmēr kamēr šis U(R13) + Ube(Q6) = 4* Udiode. Vsjo, Q6 bāzes strāva vairs nepalielinās. Strāvas pārpalikums aiziet caur augšējām (no tām četrām) diodēm un abām mierstrāvas diodēm. Tā kā maksumālā strāva ir ierobežota, čušš'... notiek ierobežošana. Bet pozitīvajā pusperiodā... Kas ierobežo traņa Q3 strāvu?  Da nekas neierobežo. Ja vajadzēs, šis pados izejnieka bāzē 2 ampērus (un nodegs).
Nu ok, tie 100 omi jau ierobežo gan  ::  tik traki jau nebūs.
Iliec simulatorā to 100 omu vietā (Q3 kolektorā)  kādus 1...1,2k un redzēsi, ka ierobežošana paliks simetriska. Bet tas nenozīmē, ka vienu tupumu vajag nomaskēt ar citu.

----------


## osscar

jap tā ar sanāk -  pie lielas stāvas sprieguma kritums palielinās (uz izejnieku rezistoriem)  un "ieslēdzas" diodes. bet praksē tik prastu variantu neesmu redzējis. tikai grāmatas piemin šādu variantu. Cik sapratu - ja izejā mosfeti - tad var vēl geitus pasargāt...

----------


## Jurkins

Nē nu patiesībā jau nav ne vainas aizsardzība prastiem apstākļiem, bet es vēlreiz saku - to var likt shēmās, kur ir simetriski ierobežota sprieguma pastiprinātāja izejas strāva. 
p.s. baigi formu esmu zaudējis gadu gaitā  ::  par šitām diodēm vajadzēja uzreiz pielekt.

----------


## osscar

kā jau teicu šī krievu shēma atgādina vienkāršotu P3A. P3A no vienkāršajiem ampiem ir atzīts par ļoti labskanīgu  esam. vismaz daudzi tā saka. Tā kaut kāds potenciāls ir - priekš iesācēja der un nav ekskluzīvu detaļu.

----------


## habitbraker

> Bļin, it kā cita nebūtu, ko darīt  Bet tiku skaidrībā ar tām diodēm. Šajā shēmā tās diodes ir tupuma kalngals. Vot šitā notiek ar interneta shēmām. Viens losis pats neapjēgdams, ko dara, ieliek kaut kādas diodes. Un, protams, ka cilvēciņi iesācēji taisa pakaļ. Šādas diodes drīkst likt, ja iepriekšpēdējai pakāpei ir ierobežota maksimālā strāva. Šeit maksimālā strāva ir ierobežota uz leju. Q3 aktīvās slodzes strāva ir Ubar/(R10 + laikam R11 nevar redzēt).  Negatīvajā pusperiodā, strāvai palielinoties, sprieguma kritums uz R13 pieaug tikmēr kamēr šis U(R13) + Ube(Q6) = 4* Udiode. Vsjo, Q6 bāzes strāva vairs nepalielinās. Strāvas pārpalikums aiziet caur augšējām (no tām četrām) diodēm un abām mierstrāvas diodēm. Tā kā maksumālā strāva ir ierobežota, čušš'... notiek ierobežošana. Bet pozitīvajā pusperiodā... Kas ierobežo traņa Q3 strāvu?  Da nekas neierobežo. Ja vajadzēs, šis pados izejnieka bāzē 2 ampērus (un nodegs).
> Nu ok, tie 100 omi jau ierobežo gan  tik traki jau nebūs.
> Iliec simulatorā to 100 omu vietā (Q3 kolektorā)  kādus 1...1,2k un redzēsi, ka ierobežošana paliks simetriska. Bet tas nenozīmē, ka vienu tupumu vajag nomaskēt ar citu.


 Jurkin, paldies!  ::  Labaaks miegs tagad buus

----------


## osscar

bet tā shēma izskatījās kā skenēta no Radio žurnāla vai kāda cccp izstrādājuma manuāļa.  ::  es vnk. 1:1 pārzīmēju. nekādi jaunievedumi. Labi es tik tā - bazaru padzinu.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

::  Vai tad krievu laikā lošu nebija? Viena pati tā aizsardzība ar diodēm ir galīgi garām, obligāti ar kaut ko jākombinē. Viņa lieliski ierobežo strāvu izejā, bet, ja šādi apstākļi būs ilgstoši, traņi vienkārši izcepsies.

----------


## Janis

Kādreiz  senos laikos salodēju šo shēmu no padomjlaika grāmatas, tikai dīvainā kārtā viņa trigerojās: kādu laiku  darbojas,  tad nostrādāja relejs aizsardzībā. Izejā vienas polaritātes barošanās spriegums.  Izslēdzot un atkal ieslēdzot  - atkal viss normāli.  Ierosināšanās nebija. Tranzistorus mainiju, piemeklēju pa pāriem vienādus pēc h21e - tik un tā gļukoja.   ::   Beigās man tas apnika un salodēju advancētāku variantu ar strāvas avotu difkaskādei un sprieguma pastiprinātājam, bet ar 2x 2 emitera atkārtotājiem    ( nevis šiklaji, kā šajā variantā). Sanāca kaut kas līdzīgs Sojuza / Iļeta magnetofona jaudas pastiprinātājam,   ::  tikai tiem bija vienādas struktūras tranzistori izejā.

----------

